# Best led light?



## TrusmokerKing420 (Aug 30, 2020)

Looking for the best led light you can have for a 5x5 grow tent.(money no issue)
also if anybody has used a Black dog led product let me know please


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 30, 2020)

nextlight mega if money no issue. Hlg 600 if you wanna save a buck.


----------



## TrusmokerKing420 (Aug 30, 2020)

you have exp. with both?


----------



## pulpoinspace (Aug 30, 2020)

i'd go with more than 600w in a 5x5.

I'd go with the chilled tech 1000w, mammoth LED has a 800w. if i was gonna get 600w i'd probably still go with Chilled, Thinkgrow or Gavita









Growcraft X6 – 1000W LED Grow Light – Commercial Grade


***Does not include AC Infinity Smart Control Kit***Shop Smart Control Growcraft hereProcessed in 5-10 Business Days




chilledgrowlights.com












10 Bar Led Grow Lights - DISCONTINUED - New 8 Bar fold Replaces


10 Bar Led Grow Light - ETL Listed - Mammoth Lighting has been developed by indoor growers over many years of careful experimentation and testing. Scientifically engineered to deliver the highest level of PAR output and balanced Coverage in the LED grow market. The Mammoth LED grow lights are...



mammothlighting.com


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 30, 2020)

TrusmokerKing420 said:


> you have exp. with both?


Yes. Mega is perfect for 5x5. The hlg is good, but 3 260s would be best.


----------



## Nappertunity (Aug 30, 2020)

HLG 650R


High Efficiency Commercial Indoor Horticulture LED grow light designed to replace a double-ended 1000watt HID with just 6100 Watts. 1700 PPF @ 2.8PPF/W. Full-spectrum. LED Module made by Samsung. Powered by Samsung LM301H LED and Deep Red LED 660nm




horticulturelightinggroup.com













Fatty VS


This high output nine (9) COB LED grow light fixture features Bridgelux Vero29 COBs and three (3) Meanwell drivers for maximum uptime. Remote driver placement helps with managing heat and custom color temperatures are available. Innovative design engineered to cover a 5 x 5 coverage area with...




timbergrowlights.com










Gavita Pro 1700e LED ML | Gavita – Retail


The Gavita Pro 1700e LED ML matches the performance & quality of the Gavita heritage, by delivering More Power, Less Energy, and Wet-Rated functionality.



gavita.com






My personal choices, for a 5x5.


----------



## Renfro (Aug 30, 2020)

Nappertunity said:


> HLG 650R
> 
> 
> High Efficiency Commercial Indoor Horticulture LED grow light designed to replace a double-ended 1000watt HID with just 6100 Watts. 1700 PPF @ 2.8PPF/W. Full-spectrum. LED Module made by Samsung. Powered by Samsung LM301H LED and Deep Red LED 660nm
> ...


Those are the same lighting options I would recommend.


----------



## T macc (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm really curious how that Gavita compares to HLG, watt for watt. I might have to order a couple for Christmas


----------



## TrusmokerKing420 (Aug 30, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Those are the same lighting options I would recommend.


These are the best ?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 30, 2020)

TrusmokerKing420 said:


> Looking for the best led light you can have for a 5x5 grow tent.(money no issue)
> also if anybody has used a Black dog led product let me know please


Spider farmer SF4000


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 30, 2020)

Growcraft X3 – 330W LED Grow Light – Commercial Grade


Processed in 5-10 Business Days




chilledgrowlights.com


----------



## danktechno (Sep 2, 2020)

I would get the Photontek (Lumatek) X600! This is really a rebranded Lumatek Zeus 600 which Migro on youtube says was the best light he's ever tested.









X 600W PRO LED | Photontek Led Products | Led Lights | Led Lighting


X 600W Pro LED is a perfect solution for home-grow, grow tents, grow rooms and all kinds of indoor greenhouses | Hypodronics | 600w led grow lights




photontek-lighting.com


----------



## haze010 (Sep 3, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> nextlight mega if money no issue. Hlg 600 if you wanna save a buck.


Isnt nextlight still 561 diodes? That would make it far from the best.


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 3, 2020)

TrusmokerKing420 said:


> if anybody has used a Black dog led product let me know please


TrusmokerKing I have two Black Dog lights, a 200 watt for my 3'x3' veg tent and a 1000 watt for my 4'x4' flower tent.

In flower the colas are hard to the edge of the tent, it would be fine for a 5x5 tent.

If you decide to go Black Dog tell me and I'll see if I can get you a discount on a 1000 watt light.

.


----------



## haze010 (Sep 3, 2020)

I just cant wrap my head around 2300$ for a light to cover 5x5, blackdog seems recidulously priced. Buy two lights with 90% the efficiency as those, buy all the gear for a second 5x5 and still have money left over.

Thats what id do anyway.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Sep 3, 2020)

I've currently been looking at lighting for a new 5x5 space as well @TrusmokerKing420. Looked at the Growcraft X6 and Timber Fatty VS. I finally decided on the Timber Fatty VS when the time comes to start buying for my new space. The list Nappertunity and Renfro agreed on is a great list of lights. Good luck on deciding.


----------



## Hippieryan (Sep 3, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Spider farmer SF4000


I love my spider farm4000, would buy another in a second, and just may, hands down my pick, not from specs ratings or any jazz, just have one and love it, and the support is fantastic... that counts for a lot for me


----------



## newbplantgrower420 (Sep 3, 2020)

theres no best. All the top of the line brands are about equal in efficiency and light output.

You just have to decide if you want to research a bit and take a risk with the alibaba lights or pay the premium for warranty on the HLGs, Fluence, Gavita, Chilled. 

If you have high ceilings you can get the HLG or alibaba boards.

If you have lower ceilings you can go for the strip leds. The Gavitas, Fluences, Chilled, Alibaba strips etc.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 3, 2020)

haze010 said:


> Isnt nextlight still 561 diodes? That would make it far from the best.


I really don't know. I've always thought that LEDs. Even high end ones, put the things too close together. I think you could get more coverage with same count if the were spread out over 20 or 30 % more area.


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 3, 2020)

Pretty sure Gavita is owned by Monsanto - that's a good enough reason for me to rule that one out.
I recommend California Lightworks - solarsystem 550. 
They have an amazing warranty.


----------



## haze010 (Sep 3, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Pretty sure Gavita is owned by Monsanto - that's a good enough reason for me to rule that one out.
> I recommend California Lightworks - solarsystem 550.
> They have an amazing warranty.


Go a step further and it gets even better. Monsanto is owned by Bayer. The good ole creators of heroin and all the other commercial opiates. LMAO.


----------



## TrusmokerKing420 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> TrusmokerKing I have two Black Dog lights, a 200 watt for my 3'x3' veg tent and a 1000 watt for my 4'x4' flower tent.
> 
> In flower the colas are hard to the edge of the tent, it would be fine for a 5x5 tent.
> 
> ...


Man ive been waiting for sombody who has a BDL to tell me about it appreciate the feed back. But like most reviews ive seen on it you still get a hotspot.

Im stuck deciding between the 
Gavita 1700e 
Grower Choice e720 
Chiled Growcraft X6 1000w or 
Photontek 600w


----------



## pulpoinspace (Sep 4, 2020)

TrusmokerKing420 said:


> Man ive been waiting for sombody who has a BDL to tell me about it appreciate the feed back. But like most reviews ive seen on it you still get a hotspot.
> 
> Im stuck deciding between the
> Gavita 1700e
> ...


Gavita 1700e
Grower Choice e720
Chiled Growcraft X6 1000w or
Photontek 600w

cant go wrong. i'd prolly go with the 1000w and dim it.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Sep 4, 2020)

Chilled Logic 5' x 5' LED Grow Kit


.




rapidled.com





this is pretty sweet too. if i was lighting a 5x5 today i'd get this or build something similar with qb96s


----------



## TrusmokerKing420 (Sep 5, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> Gavita 1700e
> Grower Choice e720
> Chiled Growcraft X6 1000w or
> Photontek 600w
> ...


why you scratch out GC e720


----------



## pulpoinspace (Sep 5, 2020)

TrusmokerKing420 said:


> why you scratch out GC e720


they are the new kid on the block and not getting good reviews on this forum so far. fixtures aren't putting out advertised par. features are missing. seems like a rebranded alibaba light, i'd stick with the others at that price.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 5, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> Gavita 1700e
> Grower Choice e720
> Chiled Growcraft X6 1000w or
> Photontek 600w
> ...


If you decide to go with the ChilLed, go through this link for 5% off. I haven't tried them yet, but they look sweet.








Chilled Tech – LED Grow Lights & Spectrum Control


Commercial Growers - Maximize Your Yields & Profits - With ChilLED LED Grow Lights - Switch from HPS to ChilLED LED Grow Lights and increase your yields & profits 30 - 70+% Without adding any additional heat, energy costs, or cooling requirements. ChilLED Growcraft Yield Max Spectrum...




chilledgrowlights.com


----------



## KootenayDIY (Sep 5, 2020)

Why no mention of the electric sky by green sunshine company? I’m blown away by the performance and quality.
1.9 grams per watt on my last grow with Very very resinous fat buds.
Long list of options on the market just thought I’d put another one in the hat. 
I’d do 2 es300 in that space if money was not an option


----------



## TrusmokerKing420 (Sep 5, 2020)

@kootenay ive heard good things about these lights


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 5, 2020)

KootenayDIY said:


> Why no mention of the electric sky by green sunshine company? I’m blown away by the performance and quality.
> 1.9 grams per watt on my last grow with Very very resinous fat buds.
> Long list of options on the market just thought I’d put another one in the hat.
> I’d do 2 es300 in that space if money was not an option


----------



## TrusmokerKing420 (Sep 5, 2020)

@ padawan warrior thanks for the chilled this is pretty much the only choice left gavita on back order for 45-60 days and even tho migro and dj coco say phontek is the most efficient 600w led even for 5x5 yoh just cant beat 1000w


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 5, 2020)

TrusmokerKing420 said:


> @ padawan warrior thanks for the chilled this is pretty much the only choice left gavita on back order for 45-60 days and even tho migro and dj coco say phontek is the most efficient 600w led even for 5x5 yoh just cant beat 1000w


Lumatek looks good
Chiled looks good too
Gavita (I know someone personally using it and getting low 4s per light)
Fluence ... Same person using the gavita. Said they suck.
HLG looks good too
Timbers also look good.


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 6, 2020)

Guys sorry to break the row but 1000w in a 5x5 comes to 42w/ sqft. Do you need co2 supp by default? Enlighten me please for future reference


----------



## Roshambizzle (Sep 6, 2020)

KootenayDIY said:


> Why no mention of the electric sky by green sunshine company? I’m blown away by the performance and quality.
> 1.9 grams per watt on my last grow with Very very resinous fat buds.
> Long list of options on the market just thought I’d put another one in the hat.
> I’d do 2 es300 in that space if money was not an option


ES's are very expensive and you would need probably 4 300s for a 5 by 5. You can get a lot more better product for that price.


----------



## KootenayDIY (Sep 6, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 4675301


Yes, cause I’m so stoned from the amazing weed the “ES” grows that my eyes are swollen shut!


----------



## Buddernugs (Sep 6, 2020)

Optic 8+ or optic slim line600


----------



## Roshambizzle (Sep 6, 2020)

TrusmokerKing420 said:


> why you scratch out GC e720


Reports of melted diodes within the first few months of release. 680 preforms better for the same space.


----------



## TrusmokerKing420 (Sep 6, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> Optic 8+ or optic slim line600


you use this one before the slim 600 to be specific


----------



## Greenarrow420 (Oct 4, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> i'd go with more than 600w in a 5x5.
> 
> I'd go with the chilled tech 1000w, mammoth LED has a 800w. if i was gonna get 600w i'd probably still go with Chilled, Thinkgrow or Gavita
> 
> ...


Hey Polpo, @HydroKid239 , @Nappertunity , and @Renfro. You guys seems really knowledgeable on the art of growing! I've been looking into ChilLED and was wondering what you all would recommend for a 40X40X80in tent. I'm new to this labor of love and am looking for a light that will be suitable from seedling through flowering! I currently have a 112 Pc (15W per), nominal power: 248W GreenGo VEG/BLOOM switch. Thanks in advance and happy growing!


----------



## Nappertunity (Oct 4, 2020)

@Greenarrow420 Unfortunately none of the kits from chilled will fit in a 40x40 tent. You'd need to do a puck build if you were dedicated to supporting that company. 

If you want to dm me a budget I dont mind helping you look for something quality in your price range.


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 4, 2020)

Greenarrow420 said:


> Hey Polpo, @HydroKid239 , @Nappertunity , and @Renfro. You guys seems really knowledgeable on the art of growing! I've been looking into ChilLED and was wondering what you all would recommend for a 40X40X80in tent. I'm new to this labor of love and am looking for a light that will be suitable from seedling through flowering! I currently have a 112 Pc (15W per), nominal power: 248W GreenGo VEG/BLOOM switch. Thanks in advance and happy growing!


Don't buy chilled its over-priced garbage and they give you a hard time about warranty.


----------



## BegginerGrower (Oct 6, 2020)

I've just bought a lumatek pro 600w runs 624w from the wall, because of how big the light is (1.2m2) itl flower a 5x5 tent..which is what ive bought for it an it fits nicely!really well made too,it doesn't give off much heat either..I've also got a telos 0010 pro 300w an that feels hotter...well it must be cause the recommended distance in flower for the telos 0010 300w is 60cm yet for the lumatek 600w it's 40cm!


----------



## BegginerGrower (Oct 6, 2020)

TrusmokerKing420 said:


> Looking for the best led light you can have for a 5x5 grow tent.(money no issue)
> also if anybody has used a Black dog led product let me know please


Lumatek zues pro 600w! The fixture is 1.2m2 so it fits a 5x5 perfect!


----------



## sokah1 (Oct 21, 2020)

If i was to replace (4) 1000 watt hps single end bulbs in a 10x10 canopy what led would you suggest.


----------



## IceBrr (Oct 21, 2020)

i recommend kingsbrite on alibaba.. samsung QB and cree xp e2 or epistar if u wanna spare a little, you can always upgrade and add more LED bars.. if you dont care about the money get something with samsung QB and osram red from a overpriced dealer like migros..


----------



## Ccanadian (Oct 21, 2020)

Squach lighting system by sole strip


----------



## Gogetsix182 (Oct 21, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> Don't buy chilled its over-priced garbage and they give you a hard time about warranty.


I wouldn't call Chilled garbage. Mine is killing it.


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 21, 2020)

Gogetsix182 said:


> I wouldn't call Chilled garbage. Mine is killing it.


Cool hope for your sake it lasts the warranty.


----------



## Gogetsix182 (Oct 21, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> Cool hope for your sake it lasts the warranty.


Are you talking about the Chilled growcraft or another chilled


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 21, 2020)

Gogetsix182 said:


> I wouldn't call Chilled garbage. Mine is killing it.


Hell ya man. That's the next light I'm buying and I don't even need anymore lights. I'm actually planning on buying one or two of these to start with and maybe hanging them sideways in my flower closet for a little extra side lighting down low for the hell of it. Now I only have HLG for LED's besides a blurple that I've never taken out of the box.









Growcraft X1 Mini – 65W LED Grow Light – Commercial Grade


Processed in 5-10 Business Days




chilledgrowlights.com


----------



## sokah1 (Oct 21, 2020)

i think ill be getting four HLG Scorpion Diablo LED to replace 4000 watts of hps. seems like the best light for low ceilings


----------



## Gogetsix182 (Oct 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hell ya man. That's the next light I'm buying and I don't even need anymore lights. I'm actually planning on buying one or two of these to start with and maybe hanging them sideways in my flower closet for a little extra side lighting down low for the hell of it. Now I only have HLG for LED's besides a blurple that I've never taken out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An option for an A frame with 2 or 3 bars would be killer. I have the ES300 along side my Growcraft x 2 and it may make even denser buds.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 22, 2020)

Gogetsix182 said:


> An option for an A frame with 2 or 3 bars would be killer. I have the ES300 along side my Growcraft x 2 and it may make even denser buds.


Ya, I wanna try the X3 in my 2x4 veg tent too.


----------



## IceBrr (Oct 22, 2020)

There doesnt seem to be any info on the diodes of the x3 why do you guys recommend that, what diodes does it use? there isnt even uv in it with a price tag way too high?

also the comments have been copy pasted on their page (some appear more the once) seems pretty fishy


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 22, 2020)

IceBrr said:


> There doesnt seem to be any info on the diodes of the x3 why do you guys recommend that, what diodes does it use? there isnt even uv in it with a price tag way too high?
> 
> also the comments have been copy pasted on their page (some appear more the once) seems pretty fishy


Think they are the ones who don't say any of the diodes they use like they have some super magic diodes no one has ever heard of. Seems more of just a super shady move to me more then protecting anything. So you could be buying utter trash for all you know.


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 22, 2020)

Funny how people always complain about knowing what your buying then I see a bunch of clowns suggesting buying this over priced light. Par charts aren't even good and unless they sphere tested they are probably also fudged on top of the fact of being bad to begin with.


----------



## IceBrr (Oct 22, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> Think they are the ones who don't say any of the diodes they use like they have some super magic diodes no one has ever heard of. Seems more of just a super shady move to me more then protecting anything. So you could be buying utter trash for all you know.





Roshambizzle said:


> Funny how people always complain about knowing what your buying then I see a bunch of clowns suggesting buying this over priced light. Par charts aren't even good and unless they sphere tested they are probably also fudged on top of the fact of being bad to begin with.


yea this is kinda my though aswell, it seems like they ran a "giveaway" and hyped it that way.. but i woudnt buy anything without info on the diodes lol.. and pretty mutch every led light produced right now (that works great) uses lm301b or lm301h.. thats no secret


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 22, 2020)

I can't even find a diode count but 1000 watts through 6 bars.......Yeah no thanks.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 22, 2020)

IceBrr said:


> yea this is kinda my though aswell, it seems like they ran a "giveaway" and hyped it that way.. but i woudnt buy anything without info on the diodes lol.. and pretty mutch every led light produced right now (that works great) uses lm301b or lm301h.. thats no secret





Roshambizzle said:


> I can't even find a diode count but 1000 watts through 6 bars.......Yeah no thanks.


You guys can buy whatever you want. I know the whites are top bin Samsung like HLG gets. Here's a link to more info. But like I said get Mars Hydro if you want. It's your money.








Growcraft Is Here!


The ChilLED team is thrilled to announce the official launch of Growcraft, our 3rd generation LED grow light! If you haven't seen it already, be sure to watch our full reveal video on YouTube to learn specific details on the new lights. Unparalleled Design & Quality With Growcraft we have moved...




chilledgrowlights.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey @Chilledgrowlights , do you have any specific detail about the diodes you're using?

Thanks.


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 22, 2020)

I run a Meijiu folding 1000w and 650w A8 nice assumptions tho.


----------



## IceBrr (Oct 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You guys can buy whatever you want. I know the whites are top bin Samsung like HLG gets. Here's a link to more info. But like I said get Mars Hydro if you want. It's your money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know if you totally missed it buy nobody talked about mars hydro... companies like kingbrite got bars for the cheap that kicks ass.. they also produce alot of upcomming brands there.. they buy 1000 and get their own name on it






Best led light?


Hey Polpo, @HydroKid239 , @Nappertunity , and @Renfro. You guys seems really knowledgeable on the art of growing! I've been looking into ChilLED and was wondering what you all would recommend for a 40X40X80in tent. I'm new to this labor of love and am looking for a light that will be suitable...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 22, 2020)

And if they wanted people to know the diodes they would be on the specification page but if you actually take they time to look they are not. Was also stated that way in the par test video i saw of it. So at this point you are just assuming the diodes they use I will bet if it was the same as everyone else was tho they would just come out and say it because why not NOT seem like your shady AF selling crap?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 22, 2020)

IceBrr said:


> i dont know if you totally missed it buy nobody talked about mars hydro... companies like kingbrite got bars for the cheap that kicks ass.. they also produce alot of upcomming brands there.. they buy 1000 and get their own name on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Roshambizzle said:


> And if they wanted people to know the diodes they would be on the specification page but if you actually take they time to look they are not. Was also stated that way in the par test video i saw of it. So at this point you are just assuming the diodes they use I will bet if it was the same as everyone else was tho they would just come out and say it because why not NOT seem like your shady AF selling crap?


You guys should read the thread title again. They are asking about the best, not a Chinese knockoff. I have heard great things about the Meijiu, but I'm not ordering off Alibaba.

A few of the best as mentioned already are.

HLG
Timber
ChilLed
Gavita

But there's a few more.

It's your money though man, I don't care what you buy. I was just answering a question about the best of the best of the best, sir.


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You guys should read the thread title again. They are asking about the best, not a Chinese knockoff. I have heard great things about the Meijiu, but I'm not ordering off Alibaba.
> 
> A few of the best as mentioned already are.
> 
> ...


You don't even know what diodes on it and you say its the best of the best. Okay there makes sense. Why because of its stupid price tag it can't justify at all as it doesn't even tell you whats on the bars. Or the diode count for that matter. Keep pushing your over priced garbage and wasting peoples money.


----------



## IceBrr (Oct 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You guys should read the thread title again. They are asking about the best, not a Chinese knockoff. I have heard great things about the Meijiu, but I'm not ordering off Alibaba.
> 
> A few of the best as mentioned already are.
> 
> ...


ive had a HLG lamp, but upgraded to kingbrite, the only difference is the orsam diodes on the HLG.. oh and the HLG got no dimmer unless you pay extra... i know what im talking about mate

most of these lamps u buy thats "made in the USA" is only assembled with some shield or even just directly sold there as a us made product.. all samsung qb are made in china 

also they often put on cheaper drivers to lower the production cost.. look at migros driver and pricetag for example compared to kingbrite with meanwell driver and dimmer as standart.


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 22, 2020)

IceBrr said:


> ive had a HLG lamp, but upgraded to kingbrite, the only difference is the orsam diodes on the HLG.. i know what im talking about mate


Don't forget the 100% (at least) price markup. Apparently they have some tricks China doesn't know even though they probably produce about 10x the amount of lights then anywhere else does.


----------



## IceBrr (Oct 22, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> Don't forget the 100% (at least) price markup. Apparently they have some tricks China doesn't know even though they probably produce about 10x the amount of lights then anywhere else does.


yes ofcause 2nd or even 3th hand dealers have to make some buck else its not worth it


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 22, 2020)

IceBrr said:


> ive had a HLG lamp, but upgraded to kingbrite, the only difference is the orsam diodes on the HLG.. oh and the HLG got no dimmer unless you pay extra... i know what im talking about mate
> 
> most of these lamps u buy thats "made in the USA" is only assembled with some shield or even just directly sold there as a us made product.. all samsung qb are made in china


Wow you guys are nuts. Are you from China, lol.

You upgraded from HLG to Kingbrite? Seriously man I don't know where you guys are coming from. It's getting crazy on here.


----------



## IceBrr (Oct 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Wow you guys are nuts. Are you from China, lol.
> 
> You upgraded from HLG to Kingbrite? Seriously man I don't know where you guys are coming from. It's getting crazy on here.


i think you should be more open good products

yes i did that and im very happy about it.. i had a rspec v2  now my veg and flower room is full of these bars from kingbrite

have you even used a LED lamp before mate or are you just talking and recommending things u didnt test or read up on at all ?


----------



## Freedom Club (Oct 22, 2020)

Amare SolarBar 800 for 5x5


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 22, 2020)

Freedom Club said:


> Amare SolarBar 800 for 5x5


At least they say which diodes they use. Still pretty over priced. A little less so because of the splittng feature though.


----------



## Freedom Club (Oct 22, 2020)

I agree, the manufactured lights are pretty overpriced/expensive. Thats why I would do it myself, always, with COB's (but he said money doesnt matter and it is a quality light)


----------



## IceBrr (Oct 22, 2020)

Freedom Club said:


> Amare SolarBar 800 for 5x5


Pretty interesting with so many osram reds on it never seen that before if the picture of it is correct, it should be banging in flower


----------



## Caliverner (Oct 22, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> they are the new kid on the block and not getting good reviews on this forum so far. fixtures aren't putting out advertised par. features are missing. seems like a rebranded alibaba light, i'd stick with the others at that price.


There out of the bay area but light probally over seas


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 22, 2020)

IceBrr said:


> i think you should be more open good products
> 
> yes i did that and im very happy about it.. i had a rspec v2  now my veg and flower room is full of these bars from kingbrite
> 
> have you even used a LED lamp before mate or are you just talking and recommending things u didnt test or read up on at all ?


If you could read you'd know the answer to your question.


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Oct 25, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Spider farmer SF4000


Rather get two kingbright 320w compared to the spiderfarm


----------



## Cobbyist (Oct 25, 2020)

If your Canadian Redeyesystems.ca has good lights just like Timber’s. 
I lux tested this one (I know it’s not the same as PAR) and it had better numbers than when I tested my 2VS from Timber. 

To be fair the ones from Redeyesystems runs at a little higher wattage 220ish vs 208ish.


----------



## hybridway2 (Nov 7, 2020)

IceBrr said:


> Pretty interesting with so many osram reds on it never seen that before if the picture of it is correct, it should be banging in flower


They are. And gen2 coming in a few wks will be even nicer. Approx $1.64/w & most versatile well built product I've seen or used to date. Been around the longest out of the companies mentioned and providing the enhanced spectrum the whole time. Current Bar-6-Demo and the Bar-8 Canna-Spec. Lost my flower pics.


----------



## PizzaBob (Nov 7, 2020)

It comes down to the diodes. At this time the best LED will be on with Samsung LM301H with a mix of 3000k and 5000k. It should also have a lesser amount of deep red 660nm coupled with a couple IR usually low-mid 700nm and UV high 300nm. Then ideally it’ll be paired with a quality driver like Meanwell.


----------



## hybridway2 (Nov 7, 2020)

PizzaBob said:


> It comes down to the diodes. At this time the best LED will be on with Samsung LM301H with a mix of 3000k and 5000k. It should also have a lesser amount of deep red 660nm coupled with a couple IR usually low-mid 700nm and UV high 300nm. Then ideally it’ll be paired with a quality driver like Meanwell.


Don't forget thermal mngmt, diode protection, versatility & warranty, otherwise they are all the same with the exception of those starting a spectrum similar to what you described.


----------



## Chilledgrowlights (Nov 9, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hey @Chilledgrowlights , do you have any specific detail about the diodes you're using?
> 
> Thanks.


We choose to not disclose what diodes we use in the Growcraft to minimize the risk of copycats and knockoffs. However, what we do disclose is that they are top bin diodes. -Dallas


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 9, 2020)

Anyone have any suggestions for a smaller sized light for a beginner grower? The hlg that I find go from 200 bucks for a diy to 500 to 600 for a prebuilt, way put of my price range.


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 9, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a smaller sized light for a beginner grower? The hlg that I find go from 200 bucks for a diy to 500 to 600 for a prebuilt, way put of my price range.


What are the dimensions of the area you intend to cover? Overall budget?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 9, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a smaller sized light for a beginner grower? The hlg that I find go from 200 bucks for a diy to 500 to 600 for a prebuilt, way put of my price range.


Save your money or get a HID light.


----------



## hybridway2 (Nov 9, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a smaller sized light for a beginner grower? The hlg that I find go from 200 bucks for a diy to 500 to 600 for a prebuilt, way put of my price range.


If you want inexpensive id look at Voost led, Budget LED, Hortribloom, SF/Mars (yeah, I said it). There's quite a few other decent options nowadays for under $1.50/watt for quality component & hopefully builds. 
Or DIY but I feel that can cost more depending on your goals.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 9, 2020)

I run 2 of these in a 4x8 but one would have zero problems for a 5x5. I also had zero experience building them prior to this and it was very easy.


----------



## hybridway2 (Nov 9, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> I run 2 of these in a 4x8 but one would have zero problems for a 5x5. I also had zero experience building them prior to this and it was very easy.View attachment 4738305


Nice combos!
Where'd u buy from? Looking for 660+730nm boosters.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 9, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Nice combos!
> Where'd u buy from? Looking for 660+730nm boosters.


They have the booster strips as well but I decided to not add them in. My buddy builds them for a living and sells them.


----------



## PizzaBob (Nov 9, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a smaller sized light for a beginner grower? The hlg that I find go from 200 bucks for a diy to 500 to 600 for a prebuilt, way put of my price range.





SpideyManDan said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a smaller sized light for a beginner grower? The hlg that I find go from 200 bucks for a diy to 500 to 600 for a prebuilt, way put of my price range.


Amazon - Parfactworks came out with the new light HB1500. Claims LM301H and Meanwell driver. It even boasts IR UV, and 630nm along with the usual 3000k and 5000k mix. I also like the reflector hood albeit you sacrifice the heat sinks. Draws 150w and is $158 bucks. If the diodes are legit that’s a great light fir a small grow.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 10, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> If you want inexpensive id look at Voost led, Budget LED, Hortribloom, SF/Mars (yeah, I said it). There's quite a few other decent options nowadays for under $1.50/watt for quality component & hopefully builds.
> Or DIY but I feel that can cost more depending on your goals.


I actually have a mars ts1000 right now that works pretty well, but i would reallly like to look at something with more red in the spectrum. The mars i have now as a lot of blue which is nice for veg, but id like to have something that would be more efficient in flowering. I imagine with blackfriday coming up deals are going to be popping up and i want to have an idea what to keep an eye out for. Thanks


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 10, 2020)

PizzaBob said:


> Amazon - Parfactworks came out with the new light HB1500. Claims LM301H and Meanwell driver. It even boasts IR UV, and 630nm along with the usual 3000k and 5000k mix. I also like the reflector hood albeit you sacrifice the heat sinks. Draws 150w and is $158 bucks. If the diodes are legit that’s a great light fir a small grow.


Thats sort of what im looking for, but i just want to make sure the spectrum is a little bit heavier on the red side. Thanks the heads up.

edit: Makes you wonder how they get these higher end parts for so little if they are legit. Or maybe meanwells just are as expensive as they used to be. I mean it looks like a mars hydro ts1000. Its spectrum looked pretty decent as well.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 10, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> What are the dimensions of the area you intend to cover? Overall budget?


250 to 300 range, can go a little higher if i need to. Im looking to get essentially a flowering type light that could comfortable cover up to 4 plants. Tbh i have a ts1000 that does pretty well in veg, but i find there is something to be desired in flowering. Thanks taking the time to respond.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 10, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Save your money or get a HID light.


I would have to respectfully disagree. This is a wonderful point in time to be jumping on the LED wagon. Things have progressed to the point where they are becoming pretty effective and efficient, they are just still a tad higher in initial price. If you factor in the cost of running the light along with initial price, HID systems start to break even or even pass LEDS pretty quickly and knowing that i am definitely going to continue growing, it makes even more sense in my eyes. I am looking more and more at maybe a migro array. Im not only diggin the look but it has a pretty nice spectrum.

I found this, take it for what its worth as they are trying to sell LEDS, but it sort of puts it in perspective. 









Why Upgrade From HPS to LED?


Growing with HPS is proven and efficient so why pay more upfront for LED grow lights? Learn the benefits of the latest generation LED grow lights vs HPS




www.migrolight.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 10, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> 250 to 300 range, can go a little higher if i need to. Im looking to get essentially a flowering type light that could comfortable cover up to 4 plants. Tbh i have a ts1000 that does pretty well in veg, but i find there is something to be desired in flowering. Thanks taking the time to respond.


Before you said $200 was over your budget.

What size is your grow space, and what's your budget?


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 10, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> 250 to 300 range, can go a little higher if i need to. Im looking to get essentially a flowering type light that could comfortable cover up to 4 plants. Tbh i have a ts1000 that does pretty well in veg, but i find there is something to be desired in flowering. Thanks taking the time to respond.


- 2x HLG QB 96’s on an HLG-320H-54A driver (around $250) can cover a 2x4
- 2x Kingbrite 240w (around $300) can cover a 4x4


----------



## hybridway2 (Nov 10, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> I actually have a mars ts1000 right now that works pretty well, but i would reallly like to look at something with more red in the spectrum. The mars i have now as a lot of blue which is nice for veg, but id like to have something that would be more efficient in flowering. I imagine with blackfriday coming up deals are going to be popping up and i want to have an idea what to keep an eye out for. Thanks


You really want the best deal going? I'll give it to you. All the red u need to from a long term company who knows wazup. I'm getting this myself @$1/watt. 








Industrial-Quality Grow Lights for Grow Tent Solutions - ICARUS® Vi - BIOS Lighting


The BIOS Icarus® Vi kit is made up of industrial-quality, high-output (1320 μmol/s) UL1598 Wet Location Rated, grow lights at a lower price point than competing solutions making it a clear choice for your grow tent solutions.




bioslighting.com


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 11, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Before you said $200 was over your budget.
> 
> What size is your grow space, and what's your budget?


ill stay with 250 to 300. I understand that to get a better quality you need to invest a little more in the beginning. I have practically a whole small room to myself so space really isnt an issue. Hardest part is going to be separating space from a veg from flower area. The more i look the more i just want a quality proven led without all the bells and whistles.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 11, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> - 2x HLG QB 96’s on an HLG-320H-54A driver (around $250) can cover a 2x4
> - 2x Kingbrite 240w (around $300) can cover a 4x4


I am no familiar with alibaba but i went on their website and saw all of the leds listed, its dizzying. Any way you suggest filtering out the noise on the website? I know amazon, you can get shafted by buying the wrong thing, i imagine its possible on there as well.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 11, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> You really want the best deal going? I'll give it to you. All the red u need to from a long term company who knows wazup. I'm getting this myself @$1/watt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit that thing is no joke. So bios huh...

Do a lot of companys not do par spectrum tests or is that just a selling ploy on amazon? I noticed that a lot with higher end lights sometimes.


----------



## hybridway2 (Nov 11, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Holy shit that thing is no joke. So bios huh...
> 
> Do a lot of companys not do par spectrum tests or is that just a selling ploy on amazon? I noticed that a lot with higher end lights sometimes.


Allot do but in a case like these its not necessary.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 11, 2020)

I wanted to get peoples opinion on this and maybe yall are more familiar with Alibaba then me. This is pretty much what in looking for spectrum wise and the price is more then right.






Source on m.alibaba.com


, You can get more details about from mobile site on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 11, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> I am no familiar with alibaba but i went on their website and saw all of the leds listed, its dizzying. Any way you suggest filtering out the noise on the website? I know amazon, you can get shafted by buying the wrong thing, i imagine its possible on there as well.


Kingbrite 240w


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Nov 11, 2020)

Either Mammoth or thinkgrow Model W or Model H (model H if you like to tinker with spectrum.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 11, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Kingbrite 240w


That's what I kept coming across. Do they have high import tariffs?


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 11, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> That's what I kept coming across. Do they have high import tariffs?


I’m in the US and didn’t have any tariffs. The shipping is quite high but still comes out considerably cheaper than any US based options.


----------



## IceBrr (Nov 14, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> I wanted to get peoples opinion on this and maybe yall are more familiar with Alibaba then me. This is pretty much what in looking for spectrum wise and the price is more then right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kingsbrite is great every lamp is what they write it is... Try to talk with the seller about import before ordering if ur in EU *blink blink* 

i bought 3 LED bar sets, from them so far


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 14, 2020)

TrusmokerKing420 said:


> Looking for the best led light you can have for a 5x5 grow tent.(money no issue)
> also if anybody has used a Black dog led product let me know please


if youre going to watch a video about leds watch this one, this guy lists the top 20 available.


----------



## sfao (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi, I’m french and here I use this:








V5.2PF modulaire : Pure Floraison







boutique.isled.fr





That work great. Made by french, study in lab for the best results. Its a really good stuff. The best for us here. This guy is passionate for his job; I don’t think we can find better lights in EU. Maybe in Stats.


----------



## Sabre4:20 (Nov 27, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> I run a Meijiu folding 1000w and 650w A8 nice assumptions tho.


Sounds sweet. Any pics of your set up?


----------



## Roshambizzle (Nov 27, 2020)

@Sabre4:20


----------



## Sabre4:20 (Nov 27, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> View attachment 4754001View attachment 4754002@Sabre4:20


Sweet lights. Your plants are looking pretty rough though hey? Is it because of the LED?


----------



## Roshambizzle (Nov 27, 2020)

Sabre4:20 said:


> Sweet lights. Your plants are looking pretty rough though hey? Is it because of the LED?


Haven't ate today yet.


----------



## South_buff (Nov 29, 2020)

I second the spider farmer 4000 love it so far


----------



## bigcountryfab (Feb 7, 2021)

pulpoinspace said:


> Gavita 1700e
> Grower Choice e720
> Chiled Growcraft X6 1000w or
> Photontek 600w
> ...


I second the X'd out Grower's Choice. In my personal experience with their CMH lights, they have TERRIBLE customer service and good luck finding parts.


----------



## shawn80j (Feb 18, 2021)

If money is no object fohse a3i I believe its $3k 1500 watts


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 18, 2021)

Anyone try the Iluminar LEDs? Their CMH is quality, so I'm curious.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 18, 2021)

Dorm grow G8led C3 ( ready for 5x5 ) samsung diodes / ir and uv ... one im looking at myself .

I already use their old G8 red boosters ( still cranking )
Happy with those ....


----------



## FarmurJo (Feb 19, 2021)

TrusmokerKing420 said:


> Looking for the best led light you can have for a 5x5 grow tent.(money no issue)
> also if anybody has used a Black dog led product let me know please


2 mars hydro sp3000 for Veg with a 315w cmh 4k bulb. Flower switch to a 3k bulb. Put the tent in a space that is 10x10 wt a portable ac 1 tube. Maintain room @ 70°f when lights on. Tent @ 77°


----------



## FarmurJo (Feb 20, 2021)

4x4 is easier To manage


----------



## Kervork (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm using QB96's with individual 160W drivers. I did this because my layout changes a lot and I wanted the flexibility to do whatever I wanted. 

If you buy a big light, you're stuck with it. If you buy multiple smaller ones you can increase and decrease your footprint. If you decide to have a flower room and a veg room, no problem. If you are doing a perpetual you don't have to raise your young plants, you just lower your lights. 

It costs more to do it this way, however I probably save electricity by only using the light I need.


----------



## FarmurJo (Feb 21, 2021)

Every setup is unique. The key is flexibility. Not jumping on the latest trend.


----------



## XtraGood (Feb 21, 2021)

Kervork said:


> I'm using QB96's with individual 160W drivers. I did this because my layout changes a lot and I wanted the flexibility to do whatever I wanted.
> 
> If you buy a big light, you're stuck with it. If you buy multiple smaller ones you can increase and decrease your footprint. If you decide to have a flower room and a veg room, no problem. If you are doing a perpetual you don't have to raise your young plants, you just lower your lights.
> 
> It costs more to do it this way, however I probably save electricity by only using the light I need.


2 QB 96's run well on a shared HLG-185h-54, what model driver are you using for 1 QB96?


----------



## Kervork (Feb 21, 2021)

HBG-160-60B. To be honest I chose the driver because of how it looked. It cost a little more but mounted in the custom bracket it's sexy as hell looking and hangs perfectly.

I believe the cost for 5 lights and drivers 800W was around $800 or a buck a watt. My biggest complaint, and I like complaining, is that one of the HLG stickers hadn't been properly contour cut and it tore when I tried to peel it of the backing. My plant's don't stretch and this makes them a bitch to train. Two lights are covering a 2x4 area with 8 plants and 3 gallon pots. As they get bigger I might drop the plant count and increase lighting. 

The heat sinks were hot to the touch when running until I put a 120MM fan on each, after that couldn't feel any heat.


----------



## sf_frankie (Feb 21, 2021)

haze010 said:


> I just cant wrap my head around 2300$ for a light to cover 5x5, blackdog seems recidulously priced. Buy two lights with 90% the efficiency as those, buy all the gear for a second 5x5 and still have money left over.
> 
> Thats what id do anyway.


I was skeptical of black dogs but my little sisters boyfriend scored one on Craigslist for cheap. I think it’s the 200 series, one of the smaller ones. That little thing rips in his 2x4 tent.


----------



## Lordhooha (May 3, 2021)

shawn80j said:


> If money is no object fohse a3i I believe its $3k 1500 watts


That's the ares I have 3 ai3's coming to test. If they perform well I'll be getting about 15 or less for one of my rooms and go from there. The ares in the picture though is built like a tank the ai3's as well. The fuckers are 70-75 lbs! But fully waterproof and directional bars are nice. Not to mention they're a full 1500+ watts each from the wall!


----------



## FarmurJo (May 22, 2021)

FarmurJo said:


> Every setup is unique. The key is flexibility. Not jumping on the latest trend.


Liking the medic grow fold 8 , groplanner modular system, mars-hydro sp3000. Great tools


----------



## CannaSupps (Jun 20, 2021)

If money is legitimately no object, I’d say the top 3 contenders would be: 

1. Agnetix Zenith: water-cooled, 3.4 umol/j, 4000 ppf, integrated CO2 sensors and infrared cameras that monitor leaf temperature in real time, heat recapture for environmental control, etc. 

2. Oreon Monarch: water-cooled, 3.7 umol/j, 3700 ppf, virtually zero heat watts imparted onto ambient HVAC. 

3. Foshe A3i: 1500 watts, 3.4 umol/j, 4800 ppf.

The first two require dedicated plumbing/water lines and recapture tanks... and the Foshe is just a beast of a light. The water cooled lights are playing in a different league than everything else on the market though, so it’s not really fair to compare them.


----------



## calvin.m16 (Jun 20, 2021)

Growers Choice ROI-E720


----------



## Buddernugs (Jun 21, 2021)

Hands down phototek 1000w co2 pro check it……. These guys have tested damn near every grow light ever produced… yes they are sponsored…..I don’t know how because they are brutally honest about bullshit lies and bullshit lights…….https://www.cocoforcannabis.com/grow-light-guide/photontek-xt-1000w-co2-pro-par-test-review/


----------



## Buddernugs (Jun 21, 2021)

Photontek XT 1000W CO2 PRO PAR Test & Review - Coco For Cannabis


Photontek XT 1000w CO2 PRO Independent Grow Light Test and Review by Dr MJ Coco. Review, Video, PAR map, PPF & PPFD, Efficiency, Hanging Height, Harvest Est




www.cocoforcannabis.com


----------



## Buddernugs (Jun 21, 2021)

For god sakes…..do not go hlg for a 5x5…….their 3.5x3.5 coverage lights at best


----------



## Buddernugs (Jun 21, 2021)

TrusmokerKing420 said:


> you use this one before the slim 600 to be specific


I use the slim 650s but if I ever up my operation I’m 100% going photontek 1000w


----------



## Wayne55 (Jun 21, 2021)

What about 2 chilled growcraft ultra 300's in a 5x5? They'll be on the market pretty soon.


----------



## Lifer99 (Jun 21, 2021)

South_buff said:


> I second the spider farmer 4000 love it so far


Im lookin at them as we speak. Looks like all around good price and quality for a beginner indoor grow. 
Can I ask you a couple questions? what size tent do you grow in using the 4k? Whats the difference between the 4k and the 3k or 2k? Im reading on them but Im not sure I understand? For the price difference if its drastically better I can put up a few extra bucks. I dont want to buy junk just to replace it in a few months. Id like to get started on a small tent until I learn what Im doing then get a larger one. One for vegging and one for flowering eventually if I enjoy my new found hobby as much as I do with my outdoor grows.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 15, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 15, 2021)

I run a ChilLed tech x6 600 watt in a 4x4. The 1000 watt would be more than sufficient in a 5x5.
3 year warranty. American made.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 15, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> I run a ChilLed tech x6 600 watt in a 4x4. The 1000 watt would be more than sufficient in a 5x5.
> 3 year warranty. American made.


Sweet. Did you use a 5% off code?


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 15, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> I run a ChilLed tech x6 600 watt in a 4x4. The 1000 watt would be more than sufficient in a 5x5.
> 3 year warranty. American made.


Holy fuck $2000 for 1000 watt, seems pretty pricey


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 15, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Holy fuck $2000 for 1000 watt, seems pretty pricey


More like $1500, but no, not cheap at all.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 15, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> More like $1500, but no, not cheap at all.


It's 2000 if you want it right away, if you want to wait three month's than it's 1500. And that USD I'm in Canada so add another few hundred.
The meijiu 1000 w is 1250 Canadian with free shipping.
The 650w f8 is 950 Canadian with free shipping and a 5 year warranty that's from the Canadian meijiu site. Thinking about just getting the f8 just not sure if it would be adequate for a 5x5.
Could get it off Alibaba for around $600 canadian but the warranty is only a year and is from China plus shipping is like 250 so it's only 100 bucks more to get it from Canada with a better warranty


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 15, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> It's 2000 if you want it right away, if you want to wait three month's than it's 1500. And that USD I'm in Canada so add another few hundred.
> The meijiu 1000 w is 1250 Canadian with free shipping.
> The 650w f8 is 950 Canadian with free shipping and a 5 year warranty that's from the Canadian meijiu site. Thinking about just getting the f8 just not sure if it would be adequate for a 5x5.
> Could get it off Alibaba for around $600 canadian but the warranty is only a year and is from China plus shipping is like 250 so it's only 100 bucks more to get it from Canada with a better warranty


It's closer to $1500 after my 5% code. $1599 without.









Growcraft X6 – 1000W LED Grow Light – Commercial Grade


***Does not include AC Infinity Smart Control Kit***Shop Smart Control Growcraft hereProcessed in 5-10 Business Days




chilledgrowlights.com


----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 15, 2021)

Got mine for $1200 .. if you give em a lead time they'll knock off about 15%
$1200 for the 600 watt that is.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 15, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's closer to $1500 after my 5% code. $1599 without.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I saw that deal but I thought that you only got the discount if you waited the 90 days, I'm an idiot the 90 day thing is on top of the original deal so it's 1359 that's without your 5% I think. Was 1599 with the deal they have plus if you can wait 90 days for it you get it for 1359.
Pretty sure I would need co2 if I ran those lights in my 5x5 tent, same with the meijiu 1000 w


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 15, 2021)

Think I would need co2 for 800 watts?









10 Bar Led Grow Lights - – Mammoth Lighting


10 Bar Led Grow Light - ETL Listed - Mammoth Lighting has been developed by indoor growers over many years of careful experimentation and testing. Scientifically engineered to deliver the highest level of PAR output and balanced Coverage in the LED grow market. The Mammoth LED grow lights are...



mammothlighting.com


----------



## Syntax747 (Aug 15, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Ok I saw that deal but I thought that you only got the discount if you waited the 90 days, I'm an idiot the 90 day thing is on top of the original deal so it's 1359 that's without your 5% I think. Was 1599 with the deal they have plus if you can wait 90 days for it you get it for 1359.
> Pretty sure I would need co2 if I ran those lights in my 5x5 tent, same with the meijiu 1000 w


I think if you have the means you should run c02. If you are going to drop that kinda coin on a light - make sure to pick up the 
(1) apogee 500 - Bing - Really helps with dialing in the needed par @ canopy lvl.
I bought it right after I bought the x6 .. wasn't interested in burning tf outta my plants.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 15, 2021)

Honestly never had a interest to run co2, another reason I am interested in the 650 watt lights(no co2 needed), right now I run 2 600 has so I'm thinking that a 650 watt should be a adequate replacement for my 5x5. I also don't really want to spend more than 1000, I will if I have too but I definitely don't want to have to buy co2 on top of that


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 16, 2021)

I run 5x5’s……..optic slim 650s……. That three way Spectrum control is not to be underestimated…… that light has tremendous versatility even in a 5 x 5 space it also has a 3.75 micro mule Efficiency rating in regards to their brand new Samsung v2 chips……. If you’re throwing a big stretcher no problem turn off the red and crank up the blue it’ll keep her from stretching so much……. Also has UVA and Ir diode‘s……far red boosts yeilds tremendously when supplemented alongside white and green parts of the spectrum without CO2 far red is very important……. I have my 650s 20 inches away from my tallest top….. my plant is also 36 inches tall exactly from the Coco to the top……your talking 56 inches!!! 36 of which is covered by thick ass rain forest canopy and I still have solid rocks at the trunk……. I have solid 1-2 gram buds less Than an inch away from that coco growing on parts that I’d usually Lilly pop…I didn’t this go around because I wanted to see how the 650s was at penitration……..she ssolid the entire way down….no bullshit whatsoever on her even at the trunk…..and she’s thick as fuck……because of the spectrum ratio and far red it’s able to penetrate the entire way down……I vegged her 8 weeks and 3 days then flipped……she took up my 5x5 tent (to the gills)……I don’t run co2…..it’s not about watts, it’s about spectrum ratio, always has been…..if I where u I’d go optic 650s


----------



## bk78 (Aug 16, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> I run 5x5’s……..optic slim 650s……. That three way Spectrum control is not to be underestimated…… that light has tremendous versatility even in a 5 x 5 space it also has a 3.75 micro mule Efficiency rating in regards to their brand new Samsung v2 chips……. If you’re throwing a big stretcher no problem turn off the red and crank up the blue it’ll keep her from stretching so much……. Also has UVA and Ir diode‘s……far red boosts yeilds tremendously when supplemented alongside white and green parts of the spectrum without CO2 far red is very important……. I have my 650s 20 inches away from my tallest top….. my plant is also 36 inches tall exactly from the Coco to the top……your talking 56 inches!!! 36 of which is covered by thick ass rain forest canopy and I still have solid rocks at the trunk……. I have solid 1-2 gram buds less Than an inch away from that coco growing on parts that I’d usually Lilly pop…I didn’t this go around because I wanted to see how the 650s was at penitration……..she ssolid the entire way down….no bullshit whatsoever on her even at the trunk…..and she’s thick as fuck……because of the spectrum ratio and far red it’s able to penetrate the entire way down……I vegged her 8 weeks and 3 days then flipped……she took up my 5x5 tent (to the gills)……I don’t run co2…..it’s not about watts, it’s about spectrum ratio, always has been…..if I where u I’d go optic 650s



pics?


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 16, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> I run 5x5’s……..optic slim 650s……. That three way Spectrum control is not to be underestimated…… that light has tremendous versatility even in a 5 x 5 space it also has a 3.75 micro mule Efficiency rating in regards to their brand new Samsung v2 chips……. If you’re throwing a big stretcher no problem turn off the red and crank up the blue it’ll keep her from stretching so much……. Also has UVA and Ir diode‘s……far red boosts yeilds tremendously when supplemented alongside white and green parts of the spectrum without CO2 far red is very important……. I have my 650s 20 inches away from my tallest top….. my plant is also 36 inches tall exactly from the Coco to the top……your talking 56 inches!!! 36 of which is covered by thick ass rain forest canopy and I still have solid rocks at the trunk……. I have solid 1-2 gram buds less Than an inch away from that coco growing on parts that I’d usually Lilly pop…I didn’t this go around because I wanted to see how the 650s was at penitration……..she ssolid the entire way down….no bullshit whatsoever on her even at the trunk…..and she’s thick as fuck……because of the spectrum ratio and far red it’s able to penetrate the entire way down……I vegged her 8 weeks and 3 days then flipped……she took up my 5x5 tent (to the gills)……I don’t run co2…..it’s not about watts, it’s about spectrum ratio, always has been…..if I where u I’d go optic 650s


That light does look pretty dope and a 10 year warranty sounds pretty good as well.
But its pretty expensive, how much you pay for yours? Right now it's on sale and still $1500
Like bk said you got any pics of what that beast can do?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 16, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> It's 2000 if you want it right away, if you want to wait three month's than it's 1500. And that USD I'm in Canada so add another few hundred.
> The meijiu 1000 w is 1250 Canadian with free shipping.
> The 650w f8 is 950 Canadian with free shipping and a 5 year warranty that's from the Canadian meijiu site. Thinking about just getting the f8 just not sure if it would be adequate for a 5x5.
> Could get it off Alibaba for around $600 canadian but the warranty is only a year and is from China plus shipping is like 250 so it's only 100 bucks more to get it from Canada with a better warranty


The F8’s have a 5 year warranty regardless of where you buy them from. Meijiu Canada drop ships directly from Shenzen, the guy who runs it is local to me. He just adds $400 fee for himself


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The F8’s have a 5 year warranty regardless of where you buy them from. Meijiu Canada drop ships directly from Shenzen, the guy who runs it is local to me. He just adds $400 fee for himself


Everything I look on Alibaba it says 1 or 3 year warranty, only time I see 5 year is when I go to the Canadian meijiu site which says they have them in stock.
So the Canadian site just ships it straight from China?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 16, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Everything I look on Alibaba it says 1 or 3 year warranty, only time I see 5 year is when I go to the Canadian meijiu site which says they have them in stock.
> So the Canadian site just ships it straight from China?


My F8’s came with a 5 year warranty for the strips, and driver. And yes they drop ship from china.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 16, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Everything I look on Alibaba it says 1 or 3 year warranty, only time I see 5 year is when I go to the Canadian meijiu site which says they have them in stock.
> So the Canadian site just ships it straight from China?


Boards have a 1 year warranty, the strips have 5 year.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Boards have a 1 year warranty, the strips have 5 year.


Would you buy from Canadian store or Alibaba?
You think the f8 is adequate for a 5x5?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 16, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Would you buy from Canadian store or Alibaba?
> You think the f8 is adequate for a 5x5?


No I wouldn’t because I can get the exact same thing for $400 less

you’d want the f10 for a 5x5 imo, that’s the thousand watter 10 bar.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 16, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> It's 2000 if you want it right away, if you want to wait three month's than it's 1500. And that USD I'm in Canada so add another few hundred.
> The meijiu 1000 w is 1250 Canadian with free shipping.
> The 650w f8 is 950 Canadian with free shipping and a 5 year warranty that's from the Canadian meijiu site. Thinking about just getting the f8 just not sure if it would be adequate for a 5x5.
> Could get it off Alibaba for around $600 canadian but the warranty is only a year and is from China plus shipping is like 250 so it's only 100 bucks more to get it from Canada with a better warranty


Just be careful on that Meiju canada site. Sketchy to me a bit. They posted these Barney's farm seeds for sale. But they came in home made packaging. And I asked the guy and they just made the seeds themselves. But they used the Barney's farm stock photos etc. I don't think that extra warranty is really worth it if you can almost buy second light for the price they are asking on the "Canadian site". Additionally I didn't see anything on their site confirming they stock the stuff in canada either so you could order and still wait the same as from Ali Baba. Might be worth an investigation.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 16, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Just be careful on that Meiju canada site. Sketchy to me a bit. They posted these Barney's farm seeds for sale. But they came in home made packaging. And I asked the guy and they just made the seeds themselves. But they used the Barney's farm stock photos etc. I don't think that extra warranty is really worth it if you can almost buy second light for the price they are asking on the "Canadian site". Additionally I didn't see anything on their site confirming they stock the stuff in canada either so you could order and still wait the same as from Ali Baba. Might be worth an investigation.
> View attachment 4966303


Like I said above, dude is local to me and only has like 10 240 kits in stock, everything else is drop shipped.

Sketchy shit about those seeds for sure, their sift screens have a massive mark up too I see.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> No I wouldn’t because I can get the exact same thing for $400 less
> 
> you’d want the f10 for a 5x5 imo, that’s the thousand watter 10 bar.


Was thinking about the 10 bar but then I would have to get co2(which I don't want to get)or hang the light higher which I can't cause I'm in a tent.
Saw mammoth lighting sells a 800 watt 10 bar light thats on sale for 999 us, think those lights are any good and would I need co2 for them?









10 Bar Led Grow Lights - – Mammoth Lighting


10 Bar Led Grow Light - ETL Listed - Mammoth Lighting has been developed by indoor growers over many years of careful experimentation and testing. Scientifically engineered to deliver the highest level of PAR output and balanced Coverage in the LED grow market. The Mammoth LED grow lights are...



mammothlighting.com


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 16, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Just be careful on that Meiju canada site. Sketchy to me a bit. They posted these Barney's farm seeds for sale. But they came in home made packaging. And I asked the guy and they just made the seeds themselves. But they used the Barney's farm stock photos etc. I don't think that extra warranty is really worth it if you can almost buy second light for the price they are asking on the "Canadian site". Additionally I didn't see anything on their site confirming they stock the stuff in canada either so you could order and still wait the same as from Ali Baba. Might be worth an investigation.
> View attachment 4966303


Wow that is shady, I saw those on the site thought it was weird they only had 1 kind of seeds.
That's fuct and they were selling them for $125 that's just ridiculous. 
Even at 52% off its still a rip off


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 17, 2021)

I do have pics and an entire grow log on other forums, I don’t do grow alongs hear any more…..to many trolls lol


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 17, 2021)

Mind you she was in a 5x5 tent and I had to stuff her into my old 4x8 because the smell was getting to a dangerous level even with 2 8”filters


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 17, 2021)

I’ll snap some resent pics in morning at lights on,she’s exactly 3 feet tall and light is 20” away….u can see she’s got nug the whole way down to the stalk and I pinched almost all of them……their solid…..


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 17, 2021)

This was when she was in my 5x5,as you can see she took up that space


----------



## PizzaBob (Aug 18, 2021)

2 of my hundred dollar 200watt LM301B w Meanwell ELG Driver. They raised they price tho to 139.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2021)

anyone using think grows specifically the model h?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 30, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Late to the game, but I saw this thread this thread so I figure why not add my .2 cents. To anyone reading thru this thread, don't listen to any of these turds that have tent grows, they haven't the time, money or room for error to test various lights and do a true side by side. And please don't buy anything off Alibaba if you care about quality control and warranties.
> 
> Gavita is quality. Highly recommend. They recently bought out Luxx. But I would not buy a Luxx simply because I am anti-Jungle Boys and I think they are half hype. I have smoked their bud. It's ok. I'm sure the lights are great.
> 
> ...


We appreciate your expert opinion. Could you explain how you performed your side by side analysis of your lights? Did you run clones of the same plant under each? Do you have a quantum PAR meter that you took measurements from each? Thanks.

-Turd in a tent


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 30, 2022)

I actually have a chance to test a mars hydro FC 4800 and a Spider Farmer SE 5000 (was a productive 420 for me) side by side in 3x3 tents even tho i suspect the lights are made by same people and will perform identical


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Apr 30, 2022)

Nappertunity said:


> HLG 650R
> 
> 
> High Efficiency Commercial Indoor Horticulture LED grow light designed to replace a double-ended 1000watt HID with just 6100 Watts. 1700 PPF @ 2.8PPF/W. Full-spectrum. LED Module made by Samsung. Powered by Samsung LM301H LED and Deep Red LED 660nm
> ...


You know timber quit making the Cypress 8 I'm not the biggest fan of the fatty... I like them but I wanted a Cypress 8 and they don't have them on the website no more


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 30, 2022)

Budz.Bunny said:


> You know timber quit making the Cypress 8 I'm not the biggest fan of the fatty... I like them but I wanted a Cypress 8 and they don't have them on the website no more


What don't you like about the Fatty VS?


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 30, 2022)

Budz.Bunny said:


> You know timber quit making the Cypress 8 I'm not the biggest fan of the fatty... I like them but I wanted a Cypress 8 and they don't have them on the website no more


i love that post you quoted. In the pic it the typo states "replaces a 1000W Double ended HPS with only 6100 watts"

I love replacing lights with an option that takes 6 times the electricity to run.


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Apr 30, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> What don't you like about the Fatty VS?


I said I like them but if I had to choose I like the strips they are cheaper both have a good spread and both cover a 5x5 but I think the cypress uses less electricity than the cobs idk I tried to look it up but they took it down. I feel like if I accidentally got the plants to close it would be okay too. I've been looking for a new light that's how I know they don't have it no more


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Apr 30, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> i love that post you quoted. In the pic it the typo states "replaces a 1000W Double ended HPS with only 6100 watts"
> 
> I love replacing lights with an option that takes 6 times the electricity to run.


Idk maybe I misread something. I was just commenting on a brand of lights he commented it


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 30, 2022)

Budz.Bunny said:


> Idk maybe I misread something. I was just commenting on a brand of lights he commented it


you didn't misread anything. that HLG add for the 650r in the post you quoted has a typo. It says "replaces a 1000w double ended HID bulb with just 6100 watts" instead of 610 watts.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 30, 2022)

PizzaBob said:


> 2 of my hundred dollar 200watt LM301B w Meanwell ELG Driver. They raised they price tho to 139.


i've got two of those boards as well. Have done me well. They are more pricey over here but cost me less than a hlg 65w board.


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Apr 30, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> you didn't misread anything. that HLG add for the 650r in the post you quoted has a typo. It says "replaces a 1000w double ended HID bulb with just 6100 watts" instead of 610 watts.


Ohh I wasn't talking about that anyway lol


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Apr 30, 2022)

https://www.misfitgrows.org/product-page/colossus-650w-v2




Less than $1 a watt. Foldable with dimmer on each side which allow you to control canopy height on either side. Low heat high efficiency with Samsung diodes. Top quality, I use use myself

Same components as HLG but beats it price wise by several hundred. In local shops anyone looking at HLG650 end up walking out with 2 colossus for almost same price


----------



## Mcoc3053 (Apr 30, 2022)

Bout a pound.


----------



## RainDan (May 2, 2022)

Budz.Bunny said:


> You know timber quit making the Cypress 8 I'm not the biggest fan of the fatty... I like them but I wanted a Cypress 8 and they don't have them on the website no more


Hello @Budz.Bunny 

I saw your post and wanted to comment. We currently are not offering the Cypress 4 and 8 due to factory backorders for the Meanwell driver used. We are expecting them to come back into stock later this month - once that happens, we will once again be offering them for sale on our website.

If you have any questions always feel free to contact us.

Have a good day
Dan


----------

